#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  勳章管理員新番任免：狂飆小狼、白狼小舞、諾藍〈2010/10〉

## 幻貓

現在發這篇其實有些晚了，真不好意思
向大家公告我們新的三位勳章管理員：

頭像繪製勳章──狂飆小狼
不僅是「角色交流繪」版面之版主，同時也有相當厚實的畫技及委託交流經驗

獸裝製作扮演勳章──白狼 小舞
「獸化實驗室」版面之版主，具獸裝製作及扮演經驗，並多次參與相關活動

攝影師勳章──諾藍
攝影寫真版版主，熱心經營版內活動。由於勳章新設，讓我們期待諾藍的表現

感謝以上三位出任勳章管理一職~

----------

